# Monty's been to the groomers.



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Had his usual cut on Saturday


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks lovely!!! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Very smart! 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Monty looks so young after his cute cut ... I would like a Monty hug


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

He's gorgeous! :love-eyes:

Karen xx


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Aw he's lovely. I bet he feels and smells great!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

super dooper smart janice x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a fab cut,he looks gorgeous!!xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Very smart!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Monty, loving the short back and sides


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

My Monty has been to groomers too!! Such a shame to cut off all the beautiful fluff!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

looking sharp!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Monty looks fab


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

Awww, Monty looks gorgeous! Can I ask what cut you asked for? We're taking Milly for her first pampering session soon and I have no idea what to ask for!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I just talked mine through with the groomer rather than ask for a specific cut.

If you see another cockapoo with the same coat and cut you like take that picture in.

Try and talk it through rather than be vague- that way (hopefully) they will do what you want. If you just leave it to them you may be in for a 

It does depend whether coat is matted badly as some have no option then but to go shorter.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

at the idea of Milly being scalped! Off to look at pictures of cockapoos for inspiration (not that I need much encouragement!).


----------

